# Checking disc health?

## gohmdoree

I have a machine with a 3ware raid card.  I've been having some issues where discs are giving errors.  Its a remote machine, so I just know that there are some errors reported from the admin.

Any direction on checking the health of the array?  each disc?  Its been a while since I set it up, so don't recall much right now.

found the following tool and it seems al is okay, as of now:

```

/sbin/tw_cli /c1 show

```

reports

```

Unit  UnitType  Status         %RCmpl  %V/I/M  Stripe  Size(GB)  Cache  AVrfy

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

u0    RAID-1    OK             -       -       -       232.82    ON     OFF    

Port   Status           Unit   Size        Blocks        Serial

---------------------------------------------------------------

p0     OK               u0     232.88 GB   488397168     WD-WCANKK230152     

p1     OK               u0     232.88 GB   488397168     WD-WCANKH430165   

```

----------

## Dairinin

You can do

```
tw_cli /c1/u1 start verify
```

to check array. Also

```
smartctl --all /dev/twa0 --device=3ware,[0-1]
```

to check SMART status of individual drives

----------

## gohmdoree

Thanks Dairinin.

Including 2 links on sys-apps/smartmontools:

http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki

http://barbara.atw.hu/docs/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools.htm

for future reference, and for others.

----------

## gohmdoree

Talking with the admin who has physical access he says that he saw some errors.  It was stuck at post, saying it could not find a valid drive.  Upon rebooting it was fine.  He was thinking possibly that the card was overheating?  Any thoughts?

----------

